# My Gear



## mbera

3 months and growing 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mbera

3 months 






Today 3 months later

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

For your DIY gear I give you my:

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I had two stinkies around for a taste fest this morning...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo

Amazing collection Rob!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Nooo @Rob Fisher - bad example for me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> I had two stinkies around for a taste fest this morning...
> 
> View attachment 1661


They must have left converted and well satisfied!


----------



## Rob Fisher

All I want now is a device that performs like an SVD and uses 18650 batteries but doesn't have that annoying switch off story (It's driving me over the edge)... I haven't given the MVP a fair shake yet because that has been housing a Nautilus with my occasional Vape juice... it's time to put a Nautilus with VM Menthol Ice on it and give it horns!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> They must have left converted and well satisfied!



They did indeed! I'll be placing an order for juice with @Oupa shortly! Just hoping to cobine the order with the Legends range! 

One of them has mPT2 with eGo-C Twists and the other one two of my Twisps!


----------



## Silver

Superb photo Rob and lovely collection you have there!

At what power do you vape the Nautilus on the SVD with the Menthol Ice juice?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> At what power do you vape the Nautilus on the SVD with the Menthol Ice juice?



8 watts and it's perfect for me! I pretty much vape it most of the day... I'm still searching for a perfect Coffee Juice!


----------



## Riaz

wow @Rob Fisher thats quite a collection!!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Riaz said:


> wow @Rob Fisher thats quite a collection!!



And 99% of the time I use my Nautilus/SVD with VM Menthol ice... all the rest is used to convert stinkies!


----------



## Riaz

Rob Fisher said:


> And 99% of the time I use my Nautilus/SVD with VM Menthol ice... all the rest is used to convert stinkies!



i think the time has come for me to move away from liqua and start vaping the proper juice now.

VM here i come

i still have some liqua left (very little) so ill be ordering VM very soon.

you say the menthol is the shizz nizz? i too am a menthol fan, nothing comes close to it for me


----------



## Andre

Riaz said:


> i think the time has come for me to move away from liqua and start vaping the proper juice now.
> 
> VM here i come
> 
> i still have some liqua left (very little) so ill be ordering VM very soon.
> 
> you say the menthol is the shizz nizz? i too am a menthol fan, nothing comes close to it for me


VM's menthol is great, @Riaz. As a menthol fan, do yourself a favour and also get a bottle of VM's menthol concentrate. I just add 1 drop (comes with a dripper) per ml to some of my other juices to jazz them up.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Riaz said:


> you say the menthol is the shizz nizz? i too am a menthol fan, nothing comes close to it for me



To give you an idea how perfect the Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice is for me.... I order 4 bottles a time to make sure I don't run out. I do like all the other VM flavours but I vape the Menthol Ice all day


----------

